# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  Información, CHJ

## Xuquer

Dejo aqui el enlace de la confederación hidrografica del jucar, siempre hay algun articulo interesante   http://www.chj.es. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Si al moderador/administrador no le parece bien es libre de quitarlo o moverlo donde considere. 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

Esta es una vista de la desembocadura del rio Jucar en la preciosa y bulliciosa (en verano) ciudad de Cullera.




Desde esta toma se puede divisar mi apartamento  :Big Grin:  

Sitio especial donde yo practico deportes como la pesca, Kayak, buceo, natación... o simplemente tomar el baño o pasear por sus limpias y finas arenas.

----------

